
Prenda Law - omarchowdhury
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prenda_Law
======
Sebb767
We actually had a similar case in Germany. The law office Urmann & Collegen
sent out collection letters to a lot of people for allegedly violating
copyright by watching a porn movie. As this didn't work out well they
threatened to publicise a 'list of foes', making the names of the alleged
violators public.

Luckily, this was prevented, but things got even more absurd when it turned
out that the method used to find the violators was probably violating german
law (they claimed to have a secret method of getting the IP without
cooperation of either the user or the platform).

Links (in German):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asE5f8K-0xE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asE5f8K-0xE)
[https://www.anwalt.de/rechtstipps/lg-essen-pornopranger-
von-...](https://www.anwalt.de/rechtstipps/lg-essen-pornopranger-von-uc-ist-
rechtswidrig_054846.html)

